

Amazon Web Services (AWS) Everything Will Fail - nwilkens
http://www.mnxsolutions.com/amazon/designing-for-failure-with-amazon-web-services.html

======
mstanislav
Quite a list of affected companies... <http://ec2disabled.com/>

